# Vintage Omega... Where to start?



## TKOG (May 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm relatively new to watch collecting, and new to these forums, so I thought I would take advantage of the massive wealth of knowledge on this site.

I have a decent collection going with some lovely Swiss pieces and a couple of excellent Japanese ones. What I really want to get into though is vintage pieces, as the stories they can tell and their character are unrivalled. I already have a rather fetching vintage Hamilton, but what I would love to add to my collection is a vintage omega.

Omega is a watch brand with an incredibly rich history in horology, and I simply love their design, particularly on their watches from the 60s and 70s. However, it is so difficult to know where to start, what is a good investment and what is a quality watch.

I have been looking at this 1967 sea master with a blue dial (though it is very difficult to find):

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/heritage/vintage-details/14635/?no_cache=1&cHash=d1611797b8af6640e77b734e4151d6d2

So, I'd appreciate your thoughts and feelings on this watch, and are there any others you'd recommend? Also, feel free to share your vintage omegas, I'd love to see them!

All the best,

TKOG


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Personally, I would go for a Constellation rather than a Seamaster. They are more collectable as they are the highest spec. Omega produced - whatever you do, stay away from re-dials. Just my humble opinion though as you should buy what YOU like☺


----------



## TKOG (May 21, 2016)

aroma said:


> Personally, I would go for a Constellation rather than a Seamaster. They are more collectable as they are the highest spec. Omega produced - whatever you do, stay away from re-dials. Just my humble opinion though as you should buy what YOU like☺


 Good point, I like the constellations, but something to me about the heritage and history of seamasters draws me towards them. However, I will definitely look at some of them as, like I said, I do rather like their dressy look.

Thanks

TKOG


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't feel too restrained by the model or the decade, or whether it is quartz or mechanical. I've had a few including a 90's Seamaster, an 80's De Ville and a 70's Geneve. If you want to tread carefully. I would suggest looking at the 80's quartz as in my experience they are far cheaper and very reliable. Like my Omega De Ville from 83. These can be had for as little as £150. So don't pay over the odds for the badge.

(recently departed)


----------



## TKOG (May 21, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> Don't feel too restrained by the model or the decade, or whether it is quartz or mechanical. I've had a few including a 90's Seamaster, an 80's De Ville and a 70's Geneve. If you want to tread carefully. I would suggest looking at the 80's quartz as in my experience they are far cheaper and very reliable. Like my Omega De Ville from 83. These can be had for as little as £150. So don't pay over the odds for the badge.
> 
> (recently departed)


 Thanks for the advice and wow what a beauty!


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

love my seamaster,1958. worn every day. serviced every 4 years


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Gosh this must have come from the depths, got a shock when I saw one of my old watches, then I realised I'd posted it. But yes vintage Omega are great value, some barley the price of a new run of the mill watch. I've just picked up a pre-bond for little more than the price I paid for a new Casio Edifice last year.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Quartz and 80's can be a safe bet. Try to stay away from the 1332 and 1337 movements (correct me if I'm wrong guys) parts for these can be very hard to come by.

Also be warned there are fake vintage Omega's out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

just my opinion,but I would avoid omega quartz. parts aren't as available as even older mechanical calibres. ie circuits


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not overly knowledgeable as to what constitutes a decent investment, but wouldn't a vintage Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch be a good investment as well ?

Especially if it's the exact same model as those dudes took up.

Other than that, I would say: buy those vintage Omega's that you really fancy, good investment or not.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

prefer the non quartz models. calibre 565 is good


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

decraew said:


> I'm not overly knowledgeable as to what constitutes a decent investment, but wouldn't a vintage Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch be a good investment as well ?
> 
> Especially if it's the exact same model as those dudes took up.
> 
> Other than that, I would say: buy those vintage Omega's that you really fancy, good investment or not.


 Not exactly cheap though. I am guessing that you aren't aware that "the exact same model as those dudes took up" are now going for anywhere between £5K to £10K and the very earliest ones from the late 1950s upwards of 6 figures? The Speedmasters with the 321 movement were last made in 1968 (all the Apollo and Skylab watches were 321 versions) so you will need to go back a fair way for an Apollo or Gemini spec Speedmaster.


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

Padders said:


> Not exactly cheap though. I am guessing that you aren't aware that "the exact same model as those dudes took up" are now going for anywhere between £5K to £10K and the very earliest ones from the late 1950s upwards of 6 figures? The Speedmasters with the 321 movement were last made in 1968 (all the Apollo and Skylab watches were 321 versions) so you will need to go back a fair way for an Apollo or Gemini spec Speedmaster.


 ouch lol !!!

Yep, that's expensive and indeed no, I wasn't aware. I should have guessed though, it's the way of the world


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

decraew said:


> ouch lol !!!
> 
> Yep, that's expensive and indeed no, I wasn't aware. I should have guessed though, it's the way of the world


 It sure is. If you had acted on that thought ~2 years ago you might have been sitting on a tidy profit since early Speedmasters like those you describe have shot up in price. Even the later 861/1861 movement models have risen. There is pretty much nothing out there below £1900 and some such as the early 70s straight writing models and limited editions now command a premium to brand new ones.

By all means suggest some other models which you think might rise since you clearly have a knack of spotting a winner! :thumbs_up:


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

Padders said:


> By all means suggest some other models which you think might rise since you clearly have a knack of spotting a winner! :thumbs_up:


 I know for a fact that these beauties here will go up in price in the coming years. I'm talking 300-500%, it's a sure thing !


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm keeping the best ideas for yourself eh? Probably wise!


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

Now you're hurting my feelings, that was my best idea !


----------

